
Rethinking Investing - Spotting Mistakes in Jon Stewart vs. Jim Cramer - mattjaynes
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/03/16/jon-stewart-and-jim-cramer/
======
karl11
While I agree that Jim Cramer got ripped apart... and I don't really care for
Cramer anyway, I didn't care for Jon Stewart's attack on long term investing.
People on Wall St. were not engaging in long-term value investing, but in
short-term speculative BS that led to the mess we're in now. When Stewart
directs blame at CNBC for not acting like more of a watchdog, he should really
look at the ratings agencies. When previously reliable entities tell you
something is solid, why would you look further? CNBC is getting its data from
ratings agencies and regulatory bodies like the SEC. If they've never had to
dig deeper before, why would they have started in the last year?

There is just way too much blame to go around to even get started here.

~~~
dantheman
The point he was trying to make is that if they want to call themselves
journalists then they need to do reporting and investigating not merely
parroting things they are told.

